# Happy Birthday, Oivind



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Oivind. 

Drink a lot of water with your alcohol.  You will feel better the next day.

M


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 26, 2011)

Don't listen to him, Oivind!!! Water and alcohol don't REALLY mix! Shoot some shots and have a memorable BD!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Øyvind!


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 26, 2011)

Whichever you choose, have a happy birthday!


----------



## tk59 (Jun 26, 2011)

Happy birthday, OD!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Øivind! Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Øivind! 
:hbday:


----------



## mattrud (Jun 27, 2011)

happy birthday!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 27, 2011)

happy birthday


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks all 

No new knives and no kitchen gear was given me this year. Got a t-shirt and a new PS3 controller (Yeah, Im warming up for MW3 and BF3).
WooA!! Ill never be to old for playstation


----------



## Darkhoek (Jun 27, 2011)

:happy1::headbang::hoot:
Happy birthday, Øyvind! Woooot!

DarkHOEK


----------



## maxim (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday !!!!


----------



## Mike Davis (Jun 28, 2011)

I know i am a bit late, but Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday! I'm quite some time behind out here, maybe I'm still on the right day... 

Stefan


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm I guess I could give you one of my Burkes for your birthday?

































But I'm not that generous:razz::happy1::laughat:, happy birthday


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks all.

Would be awesome to have your Burke Colin 
I really look forward to the review on the Guyto! I also look forward to the Rader review you are gonna do. Your posts means a lot to me


----------

